# question about adhesive tile/commercial glue



## licensed-trim (Nov 23, 2009)

My Mother wanted vinyl adhesive tile installed on top of existing vinyl floor. I tried to talk her out of it, but she wanted it done. So I lightly sanded the floor, primed it, and applied Robers 2057 vinyl composite tile adhesive, waited till it become tacky clear, and then installed the adhesive tiles.

Now I notice a problem. There is a black residue squeezing between the tiles. Not much, just a little here and there, but it comes back after it is wiped off. I'm assuming the floor glue didn't mix well with the other glue on tile. :sad: Is there any way I can fix this? Like for instance, applying some type of sealer?

I've used this adhesive before and it worked okay on another floor. I'm bummed that this is happening. I really would appreciate some creative ideas.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds like you have a little bit of oozing of adhesive. Try wiping with mineral spirits next time . Im thinking its just the tacky tile glue attracting dirt


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm more concerned about the fact that you sanded the old vinyl/lino. That is a no-no. If that has asbestos, you could be fined a minimum of $10,000. Plus the dust is dangerous.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Any peal and stick tile manufacturer, that I know of,does not recommend additional adhesive.

As a matter of fact-using additional adhesive usually voids the warranty.

A latex primer as the most prep work that might be needed.

I believe that the extra glue will continue to squeeze out forever.(and the tiles will slowly slide out of position)


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news---MIKE---


----------



## licensed-trim (Nov 23, 2009)

MikeCostello, thanks. I'm hoping mineral spirits works. I appreciate your input, I haven't tried that.:thumbsup:

RustyBaker, it isn't asbestos. I put the last floor in and I know what I used. But thanks for your input.:no:

Mikeswoods, I hope you're wrong.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Any peal and stick tile manufacturer, that I know of,does not recommend additional adhesive.
> 
> As a matter of fact-using additional adhesive usually voids the warranty.
> 
> ...


*********************************************
Forever is a long time. You can use thin spread the same way you would prime the floor but it has to be a very, very thin application and allowed to dry completely. Unless there's a ton of glue under there it will bleed for a limited time and then it could be LIGHTLY cleaned up with mineral spirits. Again, too much thinner and you're going to make an enormous mess and things will only get worse. Just a dab on a rag and go over the seams lightly using a pointed tool to follow the smeared area along the seam. It's just a matter of how much glue is oozing up and how long it might take to fully dry out. It's hard to say if you might be better off leaving it alone for a few more months or trying to clean it up now. If you see it getting worse as you're cleaning the seams with mineral spirits STOP. Go to Plan B which is just give the floor time to breath out. It's probably not a lost cause. Good luck!


----------



## licensed-trim (Nov 23, 2009)

*Thanks so much for your reply*



BKM Resilient said:


> *********************************************
> Forever is a long time. You can use thin spread the same way you would prime the floor but it has to be a very, very thin application and allowed to dry completely. Unless there's a ton of glue under there it will bleed for a limited time and then it could be LIGHTLY cleaned up with mineral spirits. Again, too much thinner and you're going to make an enormous mess and things will only get worse. Just a dab on a rag and go over the seams lightly using a pointed tool to follow the smeared area along the seam. It's just a matter of how much glue is oozing up and how long it might take to fully dry out. It's hard to say if you might be better off leaving it alone for a few more months or trying to clean it up now. If you see it getting worse as you're cleaning the seams with mineral spirits STOP. Go to Plan B which is just give the floor time to breath out. It's probably not a lost cause. Good luck!


Thank you so much for your input! :clap: There hasn't been that much glue seeping out, just a thin line here and there; a quarter of an inch or so on several tiles. I did use the mineral spirits and it worked out okay. If it seeps out again, do you think I should I wait a couple of weeks or go ahead and clean it again?

p.s. Is thin spread a product? I've never used it before.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually it's not "thin spread". Its "clear thinset" adhesive.


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

licensed-trim said:


> Thank you so much for your input! :clap: There hasn't been that much glue seeping out, just a thin line here and there; a quarter of an inch or so on several tiles. I did use the mineral spirits and it worked out okay. If it seeps out again, do you think I should I wait a couple of weeks or go ahead and clean it again?
> 
> p.s. Is thin spread a product? I've never used it before.


******************************
You probably just left a few "puddles" of thin spread when you applied it. Too much glue wouldn't dry properly so it's going to ooze here and there. Sounds like something that will go away if you don't over react to it. It might just clean up completely with one more cleaning but I'd have to have a better idea what kind of trowel you used and how low you let it dry to answer that question with confidence.

"Clear Thin Spread" is one of the three types of VCT adhesives. You will find that name on the labels of many different brands. Roberts 2057 is a clear thin spread adhesive. 
http://www.google.com/search?q=clea...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------

